# Baroque Opera Arias



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I really enjoy italian baroque operas and some Arias of this period are simply outstanding. The idea of this thread is to share, discuss and listen the most wonderful, beautiful arias of Baroque period. We can also discuss about best sopranos, tenors, altos, countertenors performing Baroque Operas at this moment.

One of my favourite Opera Arias is Venti turbini from Handel's opera Rinaldo (1711). Here it is a video of the countertenor Terry Wey performing this Aria in a live concert:






Feel free to post any baroque aria here so that we can listen and enjoy. The more arias the better enjoyment!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland in the superb 1959 "Tornami a vagheggiar" (Händel, Alcina)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been listening to a lot of *Thomas Arne* lately. Great composer, highly recommended.

*Joan Sutherland - The soldier tir'd of war's alarms* (from Artaxerxes)





*Rule Britannia (Big-a55 orchestra and crowd version)*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Let the bright Seraphim -- Danielle de Niese


AAAHHHH yes Love her:angel:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Roberta Invernizzi one of the great young generation baroque singers, dazzling technique, crystal clear extended range vocals.
A shame Naïve label went under, a star factory for new generation baroque talent......Roberta normally records on Glossa label


----------

